# Which size Eheim Ecco Pro for a 55 gal tank?



## JM24 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all, my mom recently decided she wanted to set up a 55 gallon tank that has been sitting around their house for awhile. I did some research and it looks like the Eheim Ecco Pro is a pretty easy to use / well regarded filter. I am , however, unsure of which size to use.

eheimna.com/products/detail/Easy-ecco]

They have 3 Models. "Up to 35 gallon, 60 gallon, or 80 gallon." The obvious choice for the newbie would seem like the "Up to 60 gallon" but I've always heard you want to go bigger with filters. My concern is that the current might be too strong and the fish would either A. Get sucked in or B. Get stressed out if I went with the 80 gallon. I think she will end up wanting a bunch of small community fish if that makes any difference.


Any help/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you want it to be atleast 3-4 times what the volume of your tank is. i would get the eheim pro 2234, it rated for 66 gallon, it turns over 185 gallon per hour


----------



## JM24 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I can't help I don't use mechanical filters.

my .02


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

I have a 2071 on a 29g and I think it's perfect. That pump is rated at 250/gph...I am getting 190 in actuality. I think the 2234 will be too small for a 55gal as it states 132gph (these are supposed to be rated for actual flow rate). Personally, I would go for the 2236.


----------



## Kenneth McLean (Jul 9, 2012)

Good point


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Sorry I can't help I don't use mechanical filters.
> 
> my .02


Then WTF would you post this? For lack of nothing else to say?


----------

